# construction work in dubai



## pussyhunter (Aug 19, 2008)

ive spent 21 years working for a number of uk based construction companies in various site managerial roles
looking to move to dubai in the near future
whats thew best way to secure work
looking for a general foreman role withing the building industry

also do companies in dubai employ labour gangers

regards gary


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Foremen and gangers will generally be from India, Pakistan etc.

Believe me, you wouldn't work for the wages they receive.

It is the more senior roles that westerners predominantly occupy


----------

